# P-40 tail wheel Canvas boot



## Barf (Apr 26, 2010)

I need detail pictures of the Tail wheel boot (canvas bag) that is fitted to the P-40. 
Help!!!


----------



## ppopsie (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/other-mechanical-systems-tech/p-40-flight-manual-7478.html
P40N Erection Maintenance p102


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 27, 2010)

Go so some of my Reno Air Race pics. I have some taken of aircraft that flew in the races. I'd look them up for you but I'm currently on the road and don't have a lot of time


----------



## beaupower32 (Apr 27, 2010)




----------

